# P&O Ticket Amendments



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

Some months ago P&O had some very good fare offers on the Dover-Calais route, less than £50 return.

If you have booked one of these, but need to amend the crossing date be aware that there could be a hefty additional charge.

On a mid week crossing we wanted to return 24 hours early, and were told that there would be an additional charge of £60. 

I have queried this with P&O and their response is shown below:-

"Any amendment made to a booking under our semi-flexible fare structure is subject to a £10.00 (€14.00) amendment fee, and an additional charge equivalent to the difference in price between the sailing originally booked and that of the new sailing. This supplement is determined in accordance with changes in demand for the sailing specified and, principally, the proximity to your sailing date and time that the amendment takes place. In addition to covering the administrative cost involved in providing new documentation to our vessels, the additional fee also reflects the value of the space that you occupy, in terms of recovering part of the higher fare that applies for bookings made on the day of travel. This reflects an airline-style pricing policy and is standard practice within the travel industry."


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Den1;

We got stung by P&O just before xmas last year  ........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-22207.html

I think they have lost a lot of customers to SeaFrance this year, a good flexible pricing system, and good prices, especially with the MHF discount 

pete


----------



## ian1885 (Apr 20, 2006)

*p&o ticket amendments*

i also booked a £50 return at xmas and wanted to rearrange it-quoted £92!
cancelled and rebooked seafrance


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all :evil: 

We were caught the same last year in december coming back to UK

We wanted to come back 2 days early, same time and sailing, I was told that it would cost an extra 60, NO says I, pointing to a big sign that said 10 to alter bookings

Then this little hitler told me that I had a cheaper fare anyway so stop moaning !!

I book our crossings ages in advance and often as many as 6 per year,and not for short stay either , so what was his problem, having demanded to his his supervisor and a heated dicussion with him I ended up having to pay 50.

Needless to say we will never ever use P&O ferries again even if it were free.

We now use Sea France fulltime and are pleased to do so as they are freindly,helpful, reasonably priced and very customer opinion aware

regards all 

The Yeti :evil:


----------

